# Olivarez Honey Bees



## camero7 (Sep 21, 2009)

Shipping would kill you. Got 2 packages from CA last year, almost as much to ship as to buy


----------



## Merlyn Votaw (Jun 23, 2008)

I have trouble finding anyone that will ship packages so buy from local Beeks The trouble is in part of the country we live in there are not a lot of people to buy from and if you do find s0omeone the shipping is a armand leg


----------



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

I installed 100 oliveraz packages last spring(in WI) to make up for the bad loss I had in the almonds. I was very satisfied with the queens(Italian) and the packages overall.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

>>I was very satisfied the the queens(Italian

That is what I have also heard. I am also going to try some this coming year


----------



## danno (Dec 17, 2007)

I bought queens from Olivarez last spring. They are very light in color (golden) They built up fast, made alot of honey and are very gental. Time will tell how they do in a Michigan winter


----------



## Bradley_Bee (May 21, 2008)

I made 60 nucs in September with Oliveraz queens and as of yesterday none of them have failed. They're doing great. Can't wait to see what they do in spring .


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Got an NWC package last spring, & combined it with a weak hive. They built up so fast I couldn't believe it.


----------

